
The C++ FQA is on GitHub - smackay
http://yosefk.com/blog/the-c-fqa-is-on-github.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Here's the problem with the FQA. It has some deep understanding of some C++
issues, but it has a completely distorted attitude.

If the FQA said, "Here are some problems with objects and inheritance. Here
are some strategies for dealing with them", that would be useful. Instead, it
implies (and coming very close to outright stating) "Here are some problems
with objects and inheritance. Therefore C++ is completely broken because it
includes objects at all." And it's not just objects. That's the FQA's attitude
on every issue. It's like the author went deliberately looking for everything
possible to complain about, _and just wanted to complain_.

It's like some guy took the time to write 50 pages detailing all the ways
chefs could cut themselves with sharp knives (all of which are real), and
trying to persuade chefs to stop using sharp knives. But a real chef would
respond, "These knives are useful _precisely because they are sharp_. Now shut
up and get out of my kitchen."

~~~
slavik81
I found reading it rather cathartic. It mirrors the vitriol that my C++
teachers had towards C, and it was a counterweight to the irrational
exuberance they expressed towards C++ features like iostreams and inheritance.

I mean, I actually like C++. It's my language of choice. But around the early
2000s, the smugness was overwhelming. To me, this is the 'mogodb is
webscale'[1] of yesteryear.

[1] [https://youtu.be/b2F-DItXtZs](https://youtu.be/b2F-DItXtZs)

~~~
dunkelheit
Good point. I often hear about some perfectly valid piece of C++ code that it
is "C-style". Like, so what?

Reading some eloquent critique of your favorite technology can encourage
healthy attitude towards it and prevent turning it into holy cow.

------
Symmetry
I feel like everyone looking to understand C++ should read the both the FAQ
and the FQA. But please, take them both with a pinch of salt.

------
ExpiredLink
Great resource for critically thinking, informed professionals. Kudos to the
author.

